# Tren E, Cyp cycle



## Gt500face (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm currently in my 8th week of my tren e and cyp cycle. I've run tren a before but I lost way too much weight, so I decided to try Tren e on this run. I'm running the tren at 500mg per week and I was running the cyp at 750 per week but decided to bring the test dose down to avoid sides. So far on this cycle I've hit Pr's on every one of my lifts and I'm ripped as shit. At 195lbs bench 395lbs, squat 450lbs, deadlift 465lbs. I ****ing love tren e.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 12, 2014)

Are you thinking that the ace had affected you differently or was there a change in diet/workouts?

Either way youre a strong mua****a!!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea buddy! That Tren E is no f**KING joke! Good job on ur progress and keep up the great work! Oh, how's that trensomnia treating u? Lol


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 12, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Yea buddy! That Tren E is no f**KING joke! Good job on ur progress and keep up the great work! Oh, how's that trensomnia treating u? Lol



One thing that I've noticed about tren whether it's e or ace is that my trensomnia usually wares off after a few weeks. Then I sleep like a baby.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 12, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Are you thinking that the ace had affected you differently or was there a change in diet/workouts?
> 
> Either way youre a strong mua****a!!!



With the tren ace I didnt feel as strong as on the tren e. Also my appetite is up on the tren e. I just dont respond well to short esters.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 13, 2014)

bud on tren e,,, (no experience with ace) I cant stop frigging eating, its impossible for me to cut on that stuff... strong as hell though... Its sad when the cycle is over...lol


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 13, 2014)

I had a hard time cutting on eq. Could not control my appetite for the life of me. 

Tren e gave me fevers. I am just one of the unlucky few that does not respond well to long ester tren. I don't know what it is. Maybe my body breaks it down too fast. Even 200mg shot of tren e would give me a 3 day fever.

Acetate I can tolerate 350-400 mg/week. More than that and I start to feel like crap


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 13, 2014)

TRENSOMNIA!!!!! F**K YOU!!! I f**KING hate that s***!!! 9 weeks in and still can't freaking sleep!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> TRENSOMNIA!!!!! F**K YOU!!! I f**KING hate that s***!!! 9 weeks in and still can't freaking sleep!



After 2-3weeks it went away for me too. Before it went away though nothing could put me out. Tried Benadryl, melatonin, Advil and Tylenol PM, and my cousin got me a few lunestas from his pharmacy and even with those I had trouble sleeping. I feel your pain lol n


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 13, 2014)

Did tren e once, never again.  I sweat enough at the gym, tren e had me sweating non stop, even when I was sleeping I was sweating my ass off.  Not for me I guess.  Good luck though!!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 13, 2014)

Ive run Ace, E and HEX... E definitely gave me more sides... overall increase in body temp mainly.

Hex not much of anything... slept fine for the most part. Only if i ate a bunch of carbs before bed would I have trouble and i would wake up middle of the night like a fukkin fire ball radiating heat and sweating like a mofo... so I cut out carbs after like 6pm or so and all was well. Good stuff!


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol, TrenE makes me feel like I have lava flowing through  my bones.  I can't cool down no matter what I do.  I love it.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm loving my tren e cycle so far. I eat like a fat ass and wake up with veins bulking out of every part of my body. 

Dear Tren E

I love you


----------

